# Odd behaviour



## Andystubbs (Jan 14, 2017)

My 10 month old cockapoo, Harry, had a minor op a week ago, and has since been having increasing episodes of odd behaviour.
He is hiding behind sofas etc, his head down and not responding to us. Or he climbs on the back of the sofa or us but in a manic way as though spooked by something. He eats and toilets fine, but has lost his liveliness and mischief which of course we miss!
More importantly he seems to be staring into space, as though transfixed but nothing is there.
Any help or ideas?
Thanks, Andy


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What was the op? He sounds like he is sore and feeling out of sorts so might be worth speaking to the vets to see if some pain relief would be a good idea. Dogs vary in how stoical they are with pain so what might not bother one will often really worry another.

Hope he is soon much happier.


----------

